# Filling up a messenger bag for EDC



## AlexSchira (Mar 20, 2006)

A younger friend of mine, whom I converted into a flashaholic starting with modded Minimags, just had his backpack split open at the bottom on the bus heading home from high school. So, I gave him a ride out so he could get a new bag before tomorrow. 
We walked out with a Jansport messenger bag, simply because I want to see what I can get this kid carrying without falling over. That, and he's killed so many backpacks six months into freshman year, he wanted something that would last and wouldn't kill his shoulders. Just for kicks, here's the product description.
http://www.jansport.com/js_product_detail.php?cid=11&pid=TM20
Now, he'll be taking this thing across the entire high school campus for seven periods because of how his schedule screwed him over. With about two locker stops a day, he carries two to three large hardback text books, four overstuffed folders, an extra-large spiral notebook, a softcover workbook and a handful of pens with the odd calculator or planner. 
We fit all that into the main pocket, and into one of the little organizer slots with no difficulty. He still has three Quarters of the bag just sagging. 
So, he threw in a softcover airplane novel into one of those corner pockets, another hardcover in the flap pocket to try and balance out the weight. He then left the room long enough for me to open up the other corner pocket and get an LED Minimag, his phone and iPod just to show that he doesn't have to stuff his pockets like he does. 
We have a fledgeling flashaholic/EDC carry nut. Who now has an empty messenger bag to tote around all day in a weapon-free enviroment. Any suggestions on what to have the kid try out? First aid kit, some blade-free tools that could come in handy, anything that you'd think would help a freshman in high school? I'm stumped as it is, I just threw in the Minimag so far. This is a great oppurtunity to get the kid prepared for both casual and natural disasters, and I've seen what you guys can fit in your man-purses. Thanks in advance for any suggestions! Once again...no weapons, large knives, or objects that a fifteen year old boy would probably use but I'd rather not provide considering I'm just the kid's trainer/friend at the gym.


----------



## carrot (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll post some pics of my own bag setup in just one minute.






My normal EDC bag, purchased from Old Navy a few years ago. Omega Pacific climbing wire gate carabiner and Maxpedition holster shown.





Here you can see how crazy I am. 10 feet of paracord, 3 Cyalume glowsticks, 2 Garrity Fun-ta-stik electric glowsticks, PSP game(s), Surefire G2, extra batteries, hankerchief.





You can see here that insanity is definitely terminal. More junk in this compartment.. 2 disposable handwarmers, a pack of Jolt caffeinated gum, space blanket, River Rock 2AAA headlamp, Surefire SC1 spares carrier, food bars, plastic bags (for who knows what), electric shaver, and keys (on the keys are a whistle, Photon I blue, pill container and Utili-Key).





I dumped out my pockets and this is what came out. 2x123s, Leatherman Micra, Photon Freedom Micro, wallet with Fisher Space Pen (for dire pen emergencies... I hate writing with it), Fenix L1P in holster, Surefire A2, Swiss Army Knife Classic-SD

Alright, a few notes on my choice of items:
- The hankie is rudimentary protection from dust particles and asbestos in the air, not perfect but better than nothing. Soak it first.
- Paracord, perfect for lashing on extra items.
- Maglite Mini with Nite Ize and Poland Spring bottlecap -- the bottlecap diffuses the light more, makes it perfect for reading in the dark when night-adapted vision doesn't matter.
- Glowsticks -- disposable light sources, also good for raving (this is a casual "hobby"... I'm pretty basic).

- The warm stuff -- space blanket and handwarmers, should the SHTF, I'll have some kind of very basic shelter. What I have forgotten to add is a black plastic garbage bag, neatly rolled up (as an engineer's raincoat of sorts). There's a lighter too, but I forgot to take it out. I don't smoke, anyway.
- Headlamps are handy, I'm just testing this out, it may not stay in my bag for long.
- Food bars -- sometimes I get hungry, and it's always handy to have something to munch on.
- Caffeinated candy -- usually Jolt gum, sometimes Penguin mints as well, available from Thinkgeek.com and other places. This is _essential_ for not falliing asleep in class on some days.
- Leatherman Micra -- indispensible tool for me. I don't care if it's not "legal" to carry one of these in school, it's simply too useful.
- Swiss Army Knife Classic-SD -- another terrific tool. I figure the blade is tiny enough to not get me in trouble, but don't take my word for it.
- Utili-Key -- an inconspicuous knife. It's been very handy to me, especially the serrated blade.

What you don't see:
- Books. I do write things sometimes... it's a school thing, hehe
- Another backup pen in the back pocket of my bag -- Cross Ion. Fun to write with, an attention-getter.
- Gerber Infinity Ultra -- handy little light.
- Sony Cybershot U30 -- tiny pocket camera, 2MP, takes decent quality snapshots, perfect for those "WTF?" things you come across.
- Nalgene 1L water bottle -- $10, I always carry one around in the warmer months, usually attached to the carabiner. Made of Lexan and practically indestructible by normal means.
- Flash drive(s) -- exceptionally handy. A must have.
- iPod or iRiver... but my iPod mini is broken.
- Cell phone

What isn't in my bag that I wish I had:
- Duct tape -- the rolls I have right now are enormous... and duct tape is the most useful stuff on earth.
- Non-knife multitool - every self-respecting school-age geek or gadget-lover needs one of these, or something like it. Perfectly safe to take out and use anywhere knives aren't. I lost mine.
- Red filters for my lights.
- Compass
- small titanium crowbar.. you never know when you'll need it

I hope this doesn't come out as a useless mess on the page. So anyway, you can see that I am clearly insane.

Edit: Since this post, I have stopped carrying the RR 2AAA headlamp and glowsticks. Too much lighting. ;P


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 20, 2006)

Agreed on the Micra. A one inch blade could get the kid expelled if they check his keychain, sad as it is. But honestly...a one inch blade, that has to be folded out of an already folded mechanism, on a keychain. Very lethal. There is no way I'd let him try a full-size Leatherman as much as he loves them.


----------



## parnass (Mar 20, 2006)

How about a getting together a small PSK (personal survival kit) stored inside a metal Altoids box? 

A couple of safety pins, a few feet of para cord, small compass, Band-Aids, etc. These are inexpensive, useful, and non-threatening.

There are lots of ideas at the http://www.equippped.org forum.


----------



## VWTim (Mar 20, 2006)

If he's going thru backpacks sounds like he needs to invest in one good one. Spend a little more at REI for a pack that will last a LONG time. I have a Kelty backpack, it's an internal frame daypack that i've been using since Sophmore year of HS, thru 4? years of college and it's still going strong. Plus with REI, if it EVER has problems they'll repair or replace it for free.


----------



## carrot (Mar 20, 2006)

My school does not check us for blades, nor do they do random searches. I have no problem with dumping my three knives somewhere safe if it ever were to happen, though. He needs one of those multitools without blades, pretty hard to come by. Heck, I could make a pen lethal if I were antagonized enough...

Maybe you can get a Squirt P4 and somehow remove the knife?

Are those military can openers illegal to be carrying in his school too?

Could he maybe just carry a normal complement of tools? A set of pliers and a screwdriver or two?

I hope you glean some more information off my previous post than the Micra being an indispensible tool... 

I'll re-emphasize the importance of some caffeine candy in reserve. The gum especially is a great way to stay awake in class when you're really tired...


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 21, 2006)

Agreed about the micra, if someone deemed it illegal (by everything I know its legal to carry a 1' none locking blade in CO, even in schools, I think the limit is either 1.25 or 1.5, and anything locking is illegal) I would loose what little respect I have for our government. Those micras are one of the best things to happen to keychains, ever.

Now where could I find a TI prybar?    

Carrot where do you buy your caffinee gum? Is there anywhere cheaper then thinkgeek?

As for the tools I'd just go with a big leatherman. I dont think it will be a problem as long as its clearly a tool and not a weapon.

Edit: anyone have a link to a homemade PSK in a altoids box? TIA


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2006)

thesurefire said:


> Now where could I find a TI prybar?
> 
> Carrot where do you buy your caffinee gum? Is there anywhere cheaper then thinkgeek?


Prices here don't look too bad for a Ti crowbar. http://www.materials.com/Titanium_tools.HTML

I buy Jolt from Economy Candy, a local store.. for $1.25 I think. This site looks reasonably priced. http://www.joltgum.com/Merchant2/products.html


----------



## parnass (Mar 21, 2006)

thesurefire said:


> ... anyone have a link to a homemade PSK in a altoids box? TIA



Not exactly an Altoids tin, but here is similar PSK tin:

http://tinypic.com/es6kxe.jpg and http://tinypic.com/es6iyb.jpg


----------



## Raven (Mar 21, 2006)

For highschool?

How about a gas mask and swimming goggles, in case there's a fire.

How about a trauma bandage.

How about a pair of cheap gloves.

I also think he's making a big mistake carrying anything to school that has a blade.

Oh, and he's going to have his expensive lights stolen, so I'd replace those with some cheapies, like the River Rock 2AA.


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the idea of gas mask and gloves. Kinda bulky, I think, though.

Raven, are you referring to my pictures? I can explain away the multitools -- I need them for my IT job at school, and nobody messes with my stuff. 

AFAIK AlexSchira's apprentice is only carrying modded Minimags and is not carrying any sharps. He needs some tools... does anybody know if the blade on the Leatherman Squirt P4 can be removed? It'd be near perfect.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Mar 21, 2006)

Whatever goes into his EDC kit, be sure to square it with the concept of: "You might actualy want to talk to a girl someday". 

I'd hate to see him wind up like poor tourtured Navck.

Me? I've beaten Darwin's game. I suckered a woman into marrying me, and I've passed on my genes to the next generation. I can now afford to be as big a geek as I want. My wife flipped out when she found out there was actualy a board dedicated to flashlights. Too late! Marriage, mortgage, kids… BAHWHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH! :devil: 

However, high school is a different world...


----------



## VWTim (Mar 21, 2006)

Just don't let him carry a leatherman on his belt. Unless he's in a very rural environment, that's like Girl-Be-Gone around here. For my daypack, I think a decent 12 hour pack would be good. Heck seal a leatherman inside, if anyone asked and tried to get him in trouble, they're going to look at it differently when packaged with emergency bars and trama bandages.
BTW, I won't buy Leatherman's anymore for political reasons. Gerbers for me.


----------



## Coop (Mar 21, 2006)

Just did a bit of blade-removal-research on Micra & squirt leathermans. Not that easy to do if you want to be able to put it back on later... Looks like you'd have to drill out the hinge pins anr replace them with new ones somehow.

But Micras ban be had pretty cheap secondhand, so maybe just get one cheap and saw off the blade?? Not really elegant, but it'll work 
Or get a new one, break off the blade and send it to leatherman for repair when he gets out of school


----------



## greenLED (Mar 21, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> We walked out with a Jansport messenger bag ... he wanted something that would last and wouldn't kill his shoulders.


Once you start loading up a bag, a backpack is significantly more ergonomic to carry than a messenger bag. A really heavy messenger bag won't kill both shoulders, it'll kill one at a time, plus it'll hit your lower back. :green: or maybe I'm just old and starting to ache all over?


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Once you start loading up a bag, a backpack is significantly more ergonomic to carry than a messenger bag. A really heavy messenger bag won't kill both shoulders, it'll kill one at a time, plus it'll hit your lower back. :green: or maybe I'm just old and starting to ache all over?


Yep, same here. One-shoulder bags are much more convenient for reaching into, though. And your shoulder(s) get used to it, kinda. I find that heavy messenger bags make me have to lean to one side to correct for balance, so I prefer my shoulder-slung bag that goes on my back.


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 21, 2006)

...He's not the biggest guy. He's a boxer, benches quite a bit for a featherweight, and flaunts it all over them' dang teenage Myspace pages...but the fact is, he's only 5'7 in boots. And his loaded backpack combined with his smaller frame had him hurting for a couple hours after school every day. Today would have been the first time he used it, I'll get back to him by the end of the week to see how it's working. 
Thanks again for Carrot's fine inventory, sorry to just focus on the Micra there. The paracord and emergency snacks might be the ticket here. It's winter right now, so he has a jacket and gloves with him along with the bag. Maybe if he has a thin enough hooded sweatshirt or something. 
In the summer, he carries a Leatherman Wave, which is notable for easy-access knives. He loves it, but on campus he just sneaks a Micra in on his keychain. He's a pocket-stuffer by nature, if he ever gets a nice light he'll keep it on his person, right now he just enjoys modded Mags and an occasional longing glance at a Surefire. Those NI MiniMags he likes get about twenty hours off two AAs, that should save him a spare carrier or two. The gas mask would be a must in a highrise, but he's in an expansive ground-level campus where he has to walk outside every few periods, lots of windows. 
I've never liked sealed kits for when things get rough, makes it harder to tailor them to what you'll use. I have a few Pock-Its multi-holsters lying around, one of those would make a fine little holder for emergency supplies. 
...Please...no links to The Martialist web-zine about using a Pock-Its to make a knife-happy commando pouch.


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 22, 2006)

AJ_Dual said:


> Whatever goes into his EDC kit, be sure to square it with the concept of: "You might actualy want to talk to a girl someday".



Remember girls love it when you have lots of useful stuff, tucked away where no one can see it. Key words 'no one can see it' You can be a geek all you want, you just cant look like one  a leatherman on the belt is a no-no. Flashlights in the pocket are a no-no unless then go unseen. You should be fine with stuff on your keychain because its not 'unnormal' to carry a small tool or light there. Just dont strap a ultra stinger to it :devil:


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 22, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> Just did a bit of blade-removal-research on Micra & squirt leathermans. Not that easy to do if you want to be able to put it back on later... Looks like you'd have to drill out the hinge pins anr replace them with new ones somehow.
> 
> But Micras ban be had pretty cheap secondhand, so maybe just get one cheap and saw off the blade?? Not really elegant, but it'll work
> Or get a new one, break off the blade and send it to leatherman for repair when he gets out of school



Leatherman products, at least the old ones, can be taken apart without drilling out the pivots. A pair of locking pliers will aid in unscrewing the pivots, though you will probably end up with some marring of the knurled edges. You may have to cut the blade off and file it down to maintain the spacing.

In America scissors are not allowed in many schools even. Soon it will be calculus with crayons.


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 22, 2006)

It's a suburban, very white school. I'm a bit disgusted to say it, but this apparently means they can skip searches and metal detectors entirely because of this. They haven't done even a locker search in years. I don't trust this lazy, secure mindset of 'It's a white, Christian town...God's Country.'. If I were still in school, I wouldn't mind the occasional locker search or maybe even a bag check when things get rough. I really don't care what racial groups attend or don't attend, nearly all murders happen between people of the same race. 
Real creeps, come in all colors. Even Caucasion, believe it or not. 
He's picky about concealed carry, thankfully. I personally like his keychain concept. He has a steel-bead little loop that he took off a set of dog tags, And he uses that instead of a split ring. Holds about five keys, the Micra, a little Sharpie, a...Solitaire...and a black carabiner. He clips the 'biner to a belt loop over his back pocket, tucks the whole thing into the pocket itself with just the clip showing. He says all the kids nowadays use those colored carabiners, even if they only have a USB drive and...an eyeball keychain or something, it's the style to have a visible, colored carabiner keychain with two or three keys clanging around. He sometimes uses a Mag with a slide-on pocket clip on the edge of his jeans, only when he wears tee shirts that drape that low. Even after school when he as the big Leatherman in his back pocket and a modifed ASP baton in his jeans, with those baggy shirts you wouldn't know it if he walked by you on the street. 
...And about the Solitaire...I'm looking into getting myself a NV green Photon Freedom. I may get him a little Photon 2 or something while I'm at it, you're only as bright as your dimmest light.


----------



## KevinL (Mar 23, 2006)

"concealed carry" of your toolkit/toolring is a good thing, it also preempts silly questions "why would you need to carry all of that?" uhh, because I expect to need it?

Quick-release clips like the one Berkeley Point used to carry, or the ones Surefire uses on their Z60 lanyard, are awesome. I've had enough practice so that now I can grab the tool I want, detach it from the clip, and pull it out of my pocket without anybody noticing just how much other stuff there is on the keyring (I've come to call it the toolring too). 

Couple of other suggestions for the EDC bag - basic medical supplies, some Band-aids and 2x2" pads with tape to fasten them down. Panadol/Aspirin for headaches (yeah, they do happen.. school IS a headache  I can still remember the bad old days). 

Recently I chopped up one of my fingers on, guess what, a water tap. This is actually far from your normal water tap, and a long story, so I won't repeat it here. But I was very glad to have ready access to bandaids to tape up my finger, saved a lot of inconvenience especially since I was on my way to a meeting to evaluate some new equipment. 

My bag is a modified Domke F-802 (shown in photos prior to mod), which is actually designed as a camera bag, but does a fantastic job as a sack-of-all-trades. It looks equally subtle and at home on the streets as it does in the office and carries everything from books (not that I carry them any longer) to paperwork to laptops to, uhh, cameras. Will carry at least two 15" laptops simultaneously, not that I ever imagine having to do that, but just gives you an idea of how spacious it is. And it's not fat - I like the thinner messenger bags, not the broad ones.

Oh, and as for the keyring light - get an Arc AAA. Those are awesome!


----------



## parnass (Mar 23, 2006)

KevinL said:


> ...
> Quick-release clips like the one Berkeley Point used to carry, or the ones Surefire uses on their Z60 lanyard, are awesome. I've had enough practice so that now I can grab the tool I want, detach it from the clip, and pull it out of my pocket without anybody noticing just how much other stuff there is on the keyring (I've come to call it the toolring too).
> ...



I'm trying to visualize this. Are there several of these clips fastened to a single split ring? When you unclip a tool for removal from your pocket, does the clip stay with the tool or stay with the split ring? Thanks.


----------



## wylde21 (Mar 23, 2006)

VWTim said:


> Just don't let him carry a leatherman on his belt. Unless he's in a very rural environment, that's like Girl-Be-Gone around here. For my daypack, I think a decent 12 hour pack would be good. Heck seal a leatherman inside, if anyone asked and tried to get him in trouble, they're going to look at it differently when packaged with emergency bars and trama bandages.
> BTW, I won't buy Leatherman's anymore for political reasons. Gerbers for me.


 
May I ask what the political reasons are for you not buying leatherman's?


----------



## carrot (Mar 23, 2006)

wylde21 said:


> May I ask what the political reasons are for you not buying leatherman's?


Apparently Mr. Leatherman donated some money to a certain political party. I'm sure you can find more information via Google -- political discussions tend to be discouraged here as they often prove controversial.


----------



## VWTim (Mar 23, 2006)

carrot said:


> Apparently Mr. Leatherman donated some money to a certain political party. I'm sure you can find more information via Google -- political discussions tend to be discouraged here as they often prove controversial.



Exactly, his donation wasn't just a personal donation. It was a donation made in the name of his company.


----------



## eart (Mar 24, 2006)

parnass said:


> I'm trying to visualize this. Are there several of these clips fastened to a single split ring? When you unclip a tool for removal from your pocket, does the clip stay with the tool or stay with the split ring? Thanks.




Ditto here. I'm trying to organize keys, a minitool and a lighter into a nice bundle. If I keep 'em separate Im bound to forget one or the other. 
More info!


----------



## KevinL (Mar 24, 2006)

parnass said:


> I'm trying to visualize this. Are there several of these clips fastened to a single split ring? When you unclip a tool for removal from your pocket, does the clip stay with the tool or stay with the split ring? Thanks.



Clip stays with the tool. 







Here is an example.. the split ring is then threaded onto the Fenix, so the clip is permanently attached to it. Then you simply use the quick-release clip to clip on to your existing keychain. 

The advantages are that individual tools can be removed without disturbing the rest of the ring, and the tools can be moved to a new ring as-and-when needed. Of course, goes without saying that you can customize your loadout too, some days if you don't need all the tools, don't carry them. 

Fenix with clip installed:


----------



## parnass (Mar 24, 2006)

KevinL,

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 27, 2006)

He was down here last weekend, asked him how the bag was doing. 
...It works. I mentioned he was a smaller guy, and the change in bag type really did the trick for the pain and fatigue he had in both shoulders with that K-mart bag he was using before. He carries it like a satchel, strap over his left shoulder with the bag on his right hip, and he comes home after seven classes without an ache or pain. He also gave me a general list of what he carries. 
Up to two hardback textbooks, changes depending on time of day with locker stops. Four filled folders, a large spiral notebook, a paperback workbook, a zip pocket with pencils/pencils, full size craft-level scissors with the orange handle, calculator with plastic screenshield, and now for the fun stuff. Two modded Mini Mags, black and pewter, both in a leather or nylon holster to keep it from banging around. His rarely used cell phone, soon to be upraded, which he now carries in one of the handy corner pockets along with his iPod setup and the Maglites. In formal wear, he stashes that keycain of his on a fob in the front pocket of the bag. The bag's main pocket also carries his bag lunch, a baseball cap and sometimes a hooded sweatshirt. 
...He still has plenty of room left, and his lack of ridiculous gadgetry is making me want to disown his already unrelated hide. 
Starting with the lights...he ditched the Solitaire at least, since he already has the MiniMags on him. Maybe slap a couple anti-roll guards on the Mags, have him look into the colored Nite Ize drops coming out for the double-runtime red. He's looking into getting a Surefire, probably an E2E like mine. It'll probably live in his pocket, I have a spare E2O clip to put on it because I hate the short clips on the Es. He really loves those Mags, I'm thinkin an IQ switch from NI may fit his uses pretty well and will let him stretch battery power more in a rough spot. I dug out an old Pock-Its, put in a few hospital-wrapped and labeled Tylenol caplets, band-aids and other staples, it also has a slot for a MiniMag so it would work nicely in one of those corner pockets. 
Also...he's a ROTC junior cadet, Air Force, that's what symbol the hoodie and cap have on them. I'd give him one of my old Marine Corps caps...but apparently he actually knows that flyboys get paid more even without actually doing anything.
But seriously, he really loves the AF program and that may affect how he fills the bag. Maybe down the line I could get him an AF patch to sew on the bag.


----------



## pathalogical (Mar 29, 2006)

About backpacks...has anyone ever been the victim of backpack pick-pocket ? Have you ever taken your pack off and discovered an open zipper with your contents missing ?


----------



## Sigman (Mar 29, 2006)

This is slightly off topic, but yes - my son had a Sony minidisc recorder/player swiped from his pack!


----------



## DrizzitT (Mar 31, 2006)

Interesting...

I carried a messenger bag for a while, but eventually switched back to a normal backpack. The messenger bag may seem fine for a pretty long while, but its probably because the pressure points are slightly different than a normal backpack. Shoulders will start to get sore (not to mention posture problems if only carried on one side, which will undoubtedly happen) and yeah... If you got one of the ones that put all the pressure on the chest and hung backwards, it shouldn't be that bad (I had to modify mine a bit) but I'd still be careful with messenger bags.

And trust me when I talk about heavy loads. I use to carry 3-6 (6!!!!) hard cover books around because our campus was just so darned big. Of course, i would carry a few in my hands, but yeah (this is disregarding the notebook I had for every class). If he used to wear his backpack in the nowadays "UBER COOL lets wear my backpack all the way down to my arse" fashion, that's probably the problem. Significant weight increase that way. If not, I really dont see how a few books + a few notebooks + a few other things could be a problem. But truthfully, I would stay away from messenger types unless its the across shoulder/strap on backpacks or the loads are really light...

The messenger bag did teach me one thing though--how to keep your pack light. Nowadays (senior year in high school and now freshman in college), I just carry around a clipboard to most of my classes. A notebook if I feel studious, and a book if I feel extraordinarily studious. :rock: Maybe I'm just a slacker.

Labs are another story, but as an engineer, I guess I can get away with such things...  Then again, I always forget my backpack if I bring one... :lolsign:

About the pocket knife issue, If you live in CA, 2.5 inch knife (including the handle) is illegal for school.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Apr 1, 2006)

Jansport bags are of great quality. 

Great customer service too. I have about 3 of them Ive been using for the past 5 or so years. ONE time, a zipper decided to "jump" teeth. I sent it back to them for repair and it was pretty timely. I knew they actually repaired mine, because I had some specific pen marks on the bag that I had put there for just that reason. 

I would buy another one anyday.. but I don't have to because they don't break!


----------



## edakoppo (Apr 1, 2006)

carrot said:


> Maybe you can get a Squirt P4 and somehow remove the knife?



Why not get a SOG? They're designed specifically to be user-tuned to replace worn tools or alter the component line-up. The full-sized tool (Gold TiNi seconds are available cheaply here) is easier to use, opens one-handed, and in closed position, makes a handy pocket stick.


----------



## amphipolis (Apr 1, 2006)

Someone mentioned gloves, but I think a pair of socks are pretty good to carry around. If it rains and gets into your shoes, it is always nice to be able to slip into a pair of nice dry socks.


----------



## pcmike (Apr 1, 2006)

:shakehead This thread is just too much. Alex, I'm really curious to know how you know so much about this kid's most mundane habits, but whatever. Aside from that.. do you ever want this kid to socialize with his peers at any MEANINGFUL level? This is just not NORMAL. This sort of thing is not even normal for adults unless they've suffered some sort of trumatic event, but a 15yr kid? This is freaking crazy. Let the kid live his life and stand clear, you seem to be "messing him up." :thumbsdow


----------



## chevrofreak (Apr 1, 2006)

pcmike said:


> :shakehead This thread is just too much. Alex, I'm really curious to know how you know so much about this kid's most mundane habits, but whatever. Aside from that.. do you ever want this kid to socialize with his peers at any MEANINGFUL level? This is just not NORMAL. This sort of thing is not even normal for adults unless they've suffered some sort of trumatic event, but a 15yr kid? This is freaking crazy. Let the kid live his life and stand clear, you seem to be "messing him up." :thumbsdow


 
Agreed. There is something just not right about this thread.


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 1, 2006)

In my defense and surrender, I got all the info by just pestering him because I'm an EDC nut. He is, a normal teenager. He regarded this whole ordeal with a raised eyebrow, in the end he just shrugged when I tossed him a Pock-Its with some first aid essentials because there was room in the bag for it. I admit, I have a problem. Not with young kids, but with...people who carry bags. My girlfriend, god bless her, actually kept me even after I tried talking her into getting a Leatherman for her purse. By now my friends know not to take out their keychains around me, I tend to critique bottle openers and carabiners like some comment on music. 
He's more normal than I'll ever me, thankfully whatever I have isn't contagious. Yeah, he likes flashlights, he's sane enough not to flaunt it like I sometimes do. I'm his trainer, the most intimate this relationship gets is when he gets a bit too deep into a sparring session and I pull him off the other kid by the ear. Usually, it's just as painful as actually fighting the kid. If someday, some one gets hurt and that little kit in his bag makes things easier or helps some one, then maybe this'll pay off. 
For now, he's all set for EDC, and when I was visiting my mother the other day she complained that her purse hurts her shoulder.
...And so it begins again...They should make meds for this.
Also, about the short discussion on Mr. Leatherman. I googled it, found nothing, has this been mentioned on any of the other on-topic forums?


----------



## pcmike (Apr 1, 2006)

:lolsign: Gotcha Alex. I didn't mean to sound too harsh, this thread just seemed extremely strange on first read. As long as the kid is as suspect as I was my mind is at ease!


----------



## wiredgargoyle (Apr 2, 2006)

I and my better half own 3 Timbuk2 Messenger Bags and have never had a problem with them. They're virtually bombproof in my opinion and built with day2day use in mind. The buildabag system on the webpage is also alot of fun to play with. Yes, they're a bit more expensive than your retail store bags but I still use the same bag I bought 10 years ago and the only difference is that it's faded/scuffed a bit.


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 2, 2006)

ok yeah im a junior in a prep school and am not what one would consider a "dork" in fact im rather popular with the ladies (its my hair) and have a girl as i have had one since the 8th grade. ok, the key is low key you cant be super prepared for instance i at all times have a wiregate caribener for any emergency and my belt is rated at 2k lbs breaking strength (bison designs) but you wouldnt notice on an ordinary occurance and i have a leatherman squirt p4 thats my knife and tool its lime green doesnt exsactly scream "dorky." i carry a e2e on me but dont display it for all to see thats just asking for trouble i keep it in my messenger bag which is a patagonia model very nice and trendy but tough as hell and completely waterproof with my nalgene and mammut gore-tex shell. ok yeah just keep it low-key and dont talk about the kit just have it when you need it


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 2, 2006)

oh yeha forgot the best thing bout gerber multi tools is that they are modular you can remove the blades form the knife and carry it blade free thats how i carry my 600 pro-scout in my bag


----------



## Chris201W (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm also in high school and am considered somewhat of a nerd by people who know me well. I've got the "batman belt" thing going on most of the time, but no one knows since I have my t-shirt covering it. As mossyoak said, it's all about being discrete. I'm not going to walk through the halls with my shirt tucked in and 7 flashlights strapped to my belt. I'd get a lot of weird looks.

I've found that the ladies love it when I can whip out a tool for any situation, just as long as they don't know that I'm carrying a tool for _every_ situation.

A typical conversation between one of my friends and me goes as follows:

Friend: so, Chris201W, how many flashlights do you have on you right now?
Me: erm...1...2...3...three.
Friend: only three?!?!
Me: well, I don't have my bag with me.

Then there are the cruel people:
"Yeah, well, I've never regretted bringing a chainsaw, but that doesn't mean I carry four in my pocket all the time."

In hindsight, I shouldn't have told that story about melting the ice on my frozen-shut car door with my G2...

As long as the discussion of your tools only comes after the actual use of them, it's all good.


----------



## pcmike (Apr 3, 2006)

What does a kid in high school need more than one flashlight for? Just curious... because I'm in graduate school and don't even REALLY have a need for one. Back in high school I was the one who was setting up the network and managing it along with the IT director, so I technically had a use for at least one flashlight, but back then I didn't even carry a flashlight or think I would even be carrying one with me today. I just can't fathom why someone in high school would need more than one flashlight.


----------



## carrot (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't need anywhere as much as I carry, but in day-to-day use, I end up using most of the stuff in my bag. The amount of flashlights (and glowsticks) I carry is, of course, excessive, but I'd rather have the lights when I need them than not at all. I could just as easily cut down the lights I carry to the A2 and a backup. I do, in fact, need a light, due to my IT work, and many times I've actually had to use a light for mundane, yet important tasks. OTOH, my problem is I like my lights so much, I can't bear to leave them behind.


----------



## VWTim (Apr 3, 2006)

Yup, can't say I've ever need the handgun I EDC, but it's there in case. Same with redundant lighting sources, a what if. The key is being discrete.


----------



## thesurefire (Apr 3, 2006)

pcmike said:


> I just can't fathom why someone in high school would need more than one flashlight.



Two is one and one is none. I live in a pretty normal town, and go to a pretty normal school. The building my school is in was built about 5 years ago, so its pretty new. 

Last year the power went out twice. Yes, the school has 'flashlights' those cheap 2D kinds. I saw 2 different teachers holding them up trying to light the main hallway for people getting stuff from there locker, and trying to exit the building. 2 cheapie lights were working great for about 10 people, not 500. So my bag drops to the floor and bam, theres my luxI minimag. More then enough light for me and the 20 or 30 people around me. 

I cant speak for others, but where I live the girls like it when a guys 'prepared' but doesn’t advertise it.


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah the girl likes knowing that im prepared but you couldnt tell that i was so yeah thats how we roll at highland academy, yeah and people in the dorm love making fun of my apparent fixation on illumination tools, that is until last night when we lost power during study hall they loved me then i loaned out 17 lights all led long running models and hung up my minimag madmax on the ceiling in the billiard room and played pool for two hours excellent light for proximity illumination


----------



## Cymro (Apr 3, 2006)

*Bag and EDC recommendations*

I tend to try to do more with less, so my EDC on my person is prettty much limited to:

1 Cold Steel Recon folder (best $60 I ever spent)
1 Streamlight T2 (runner up for the best $60 I ever spent)
keys, with photon and bottle opener
spare batteries
bandanna
wallet
moleskin notebook
2 pens
2 Burt's Bees lip balm (one in each pocket)
cellphone

Now, I keep several books, notebooks, legal pads, assorted pens and pencils, highlighters, rubber bands, chemlights, extra lip stuff, multitool, extra knife(s), extra flashlight(s), more batteries, copy of my screenplay, first aid kit, large plastic trash bags, paracord, photo of my ex, duct tape, incense, powerbars, bottles of water and a partridge in a pear tree in my EDC bag, which I am never without. Never. Pigs will fly first. 

The bag in question is a Chrome Bags messenger bag. Jansport makes great stuff, so I'm just throwing this out as an alternative. Just as rugged as the Timbuk's (which I highly recommend as well), and probably a bit more comfortable. 

http://www.chromebags.com/Messengerbags.html

I went with the metropolis, but you can choose the size to fit your taste. They're comfortable, I humped mine all over the world. They're definantly weatherproof, the floating liner takes care of that. And rugged as all get out. 
They design is a bit different than the Timbuks, and I'd recommed going with whichever you like better. Both are good bags. 

People tend to be pretty forgiving of your EDC load if you're A) discreet, and b) keep the bulk of it in a bag. People tend to understand that stuff 'accumulates' in bags..

Good luck!


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, he's mentioned a couple power outages just since Christmas Break. Then again, he's a teenager, for all we know he's using these things to go out cow-tipping with the other ROTC kids.
...I mean...all healthy teenagers do that. They should, at least. 
I imagine he'll end up carrying a clipboard or two if he gets a student-job in his ROTC program, I doubt he'll need a toolkit or anything more than a few more pens and mini-stapler. Come summer, I'm wondering if they allow water bottles in high schools with all the stuff people put in their drinks nowadays. At least I'm loading him up with fire-starters and flares, I can't imagine any use for an open flame for anyone who doesn't walk through a forest to get to the bathroom every day. I loved his reaction when I suggested he carry some paracord.
"...Why, do I need fifteen feet of parachute rope? It's hard enough carrying a man-purse without having hanging myself as an easy option."
Looking back on my high school days, a few knotts of rope would have been nice to have...then again, nowadays gym teachers are nowhere near as corrupt.


----------



## midget (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Bag and EDC recommendations*

hey y'all. i was just browsing through there (it's my first visit to candlepowerforums).

you guys are geeks. 


anyhow, i wrote this review a while back on timbuk2/chromebags over at bikeforums.net. lots of pics, hope it helps!

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=133693


----------



## Cymro (Apr 9, 2006)

That's the greatest product review/comparison that I've ever seen. Wow.

Oh and Welcome aboard.


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 11, 2006)

Agreed! The pictures were both amusing and enlightening, and the comparison of the high and low points of each bag were nominal. Not sure if either would be in the price range of a freshman in high school. But hey, if he likes the bag, he likes the bag, I'll point him out to some higher-end models for college. 
Also, bringing back a quick comment earlier...he's in ROTC, Air Force branch. He had the bag with him last time I saw him. Air force hat, tee shirt, every pencil in his bag has the logo on it, drill formation notes stuffed in the outer pocket...I knew he liked being out of gym, but geez. I'm not exactly a seamstress, and I don't think he is either, but adding something AF-related on the bag would be a nice touch. There aren't any external hooks on the thing like a backpack, so I doubt he could put a keychain on it. I'm not much for personalizing bags myself, but hey, kids are kids.


----------

